# I'm No Math Whiz.....But!



## maplebeez (Dec 14, 2016)

For the last few years, my sister & I have pooled our cash to purchase holiday gifts for family members. This year, she deposited my money into her checking account, went shopping then gave me a handful of receipts, telling me I now owe her more money. Some of these receipts include items she purchased for her friends, her boss or herself. And trying to figure out how much extra I owe her, after subtracting purchases not for the family, including sales tax, is making my head spin! This never happened when we used cash on these shopping trips. There has to be an easier way to figure this out. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2016)

Want my advice? Do your own shopping with YOUR OWN MONEY !

Let your sister do what she wants and Keep her grubby hands OFF  *YOUR*money.


----------



## aeron (Dec 14, 2016)

Plug the word "sororicide" into a decent search engine in order to see where my thoughts would be leading if I were you!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 14, 2016)

Just pay her whatever she thinks is fair, and consider it "Tuition".  You've learned a lesson.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 14, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Want my advice? Do your own shopping with YOUR OWN MONEY !
> 
> Let your sister do what she wants and Keep her grubby hands OFF  *YOUR*money.



I agree with Falcon. I never pool money and even with a group in a restaurant I like to pay my own tab. I guess this time you will have to muddle through the receipts. Next year,do your own thing.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 14, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I agree with Falcon. I never pool money and even with a group in a restaurant I like to pay my own tab. I guess this time you will have to muddle through the receipts. Next year,do your own thing.



OR, tell her next year that you are willing to contribute however many $$, and no more, and if she goes over, it's her problem.  I might even consider telling her that for THIS year.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 14, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Want my advice? Do your own shopping with YOUR OWN MONEY !
> 
> Let your sister do what she wants and Keep her grubby hands OFF  *YOUR*money.



Double Ditto!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2016)

It seems you'd have to itemize everything on the receipts that she gave you, providing she gave you all of them, then actually figure out the tax on the items you approve of.  I don't love math either and this seems to be a big hassle for you, she really should be the one to sit down with you and go over all the expenses one by one.  I think Hoot N Annie has a good idea, just pay her what she thinks is fair this time, and consider it a lesson learned for next year.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2016)

This thread reminds me of some group presents that my stepbrother and sister arranged for our parents over the years.  They basically told me what was decided, told me my share of the cost and in some cases neglected to put my name on the tag or wait until I arrived to present the gift.  I agree with others who believe it is better to let it go and do your own shopping/gift giving in the future.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> This thread reminds me of some group presents that my stepbrother and sister arranged for our parents over the years.  They basically told me what was decided, told me my share of the cost and in some cases neglected to put my name on the tag or wait until I arrived to present the gift.  I agree with others who believe it is better to let it go and do your own shopping/gift giving in the future.



Or decide for sure what you are getting for the person before it is purchased and have everybody kick in to make up the total.  That after the fact stuff never goes well.

I've shared gift giving in offices where someone gets married or something and we've all pitched in together to get something nice, but we've always decided what it will be and what it will cost before the fact.  The designated shopper collected the money and went out and bought the agreed upon gift.  No hassle.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 17, 2016)

Mixing funds intended for different purposes is always a mess.  This sounds like a setup for bad feelings.   If you can afford to pay her what she thinks you owe her, do so. And next year handle it yourself.


----------

